# Erfahrungen mit Gärtopf?



## Wetterleuchten (9. Sep. 2018)

Hallo,

mal wieder die lieben Milchsäurebakterien ..  Nur dieses Mal da wo sie meiner Meinung nach hingehören, ins Gemüse nämlich. 

Aber der Reihe nach. Ich hab nen 7,5 l Gärtopf hier stehen und ca. einen laufenden Meter Serpente di sicilia (hartschalige Zucchini oder Kürbis) hier liegen, außerdem noch ein paar Paprika. Gut, ich könnte das auch irgendwie in die Pfanne hauen, aber ich will mich lieber mal an fermentiertem Gemüse versuchen. Das Prinzip ist mir klar. Oder doch nicht? Wenn ich den Riesentopf mit dem was ich grad da habe, nicht mal annähernd "voll" bekomme, ist das egal? Hauptsache gut mit Lake bedeckt, die Steine drauf und immer Wasser in der Rinne?

Ich steh gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch. Kennt sich wer hier aus und erlöst mich aus meinem Dilemma?


----------



## Limnos (10. Sep. 2018)

Bei Sauerkraut und Bohnen ist mir dieser Gärungsvorgang bekannt, aber bei Zucchini? Werden die vorher zerkleinert? Bei Milchsäuregärung ist nämlich sehr wichtig, dass keine Luft zwischen dem Gärgut verbleibt. Außerdem gibt es bei einer so wässrigen Frucht sehr viel Flüssigkeit. Das verdünnt den Salzgehalt, der den Milchsäurebakterien Startvorteile vor anderen Mikroorganismen geben soll. Anderseits macht man dies ja auch mit Salzgurken. Googel mal da nach!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## samorai (10. Sep. 2018)

Ich kenne das nur von Gurken einlegen.
Jedes Gemüse kann man einlegen, kein Obst.
Die  Milchsäure-Bakterien sind bereits im Gemüse enthalten.
Menge an Gemüse x 3 Gramm Salz.
Das Gemüse darf keine Gammelstellen aufweisen und muss mit einem Teller und Stein unter Wasser gedrückt werden.
Größeres Gemüse würde ich zerkleinern.
Zutaten wie Zwiebeln, Knoblauch, Senfkörner, Pigment oder Kirschblätter kann man selbst variieren.

Der Vorgang dauert zwischen  10 und 15 Tage.
Den weißen Süd der sich oben bilden wird schöpfst du ab.
Der Wasser Rand am Behälter ist gegen die Gärfliegen gedacht.
Viel Spaß dabei die eigene Geschmacksrichtung zu ergründen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (11. Sep. 2018)

Limnos schrieb:


> aber bei Zucchini?


Exakt das hatte ich mich im Sommer an einem Info-Buffet von Slowfood auch gefragt, mit ähnlichen Hintergedanken wie deinen. Geschmack und Konsistenz indessen hatten mich vollkommen überzeugt. Allerdings waren das "klassische" Zucchini mit weicher Schale. Meine Serpente geht ja eher Richtung wässriger Kürbis.
(Die Slow food-Dame hatte übrigens auch sehr würzige und knackige Spargel, Karotten, Blumenkohl und Bohnen am Stand)

Von Slowfood hab ich inzwischen auch eine Infobroschüre als PDF aufgetan und noch eine sehr informative Seite im Netz und eine Infobroschüre vom MRI.

"Wassergemüse" wie Zucchini werden zerkleinert und nicht wie Kraut oder Möhren verknetet sondern mit Salzwasser begossen. Außerdem soll die Salzkonzentration etwas höher sein und ein gerbsäurehaltiges Blatt soll auch hilfreich sein. Wenn's doch matschig wird, kann man's immer noch pürieren und Dressing, Smoothie, Chutney o. ä. daraus machen.

Das klingt jetzt alles erst mal sehr ermutigend. Außerdem lass ich den Gärtopf erst mal stehen, weil ich noch diverse leere Gurkengläser zw. 0,75 und 1,5 l zum üben fand.
Zum ansetzen komme ich aber frühestens heute Abend. Ich berichte dann.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (12. Sep. 2018)

Soweit jetzt erstmal.
Das Gegenlicht ist aber nur für ein stimmungsvolles Bild. Inzwischen steht das ganze in einer dunklen Küchenecke mit brauner Papiertüte übergestülpt.

Und so wirklich überzeugt bin ich noch nicht von der Methode, Lake drüberzugießen, das sorgt nämlich für mächtig Auftrieb. Im Moment werden die Stückchen durch ein konisches Wasserglas am aufschwimmen gehindert. Nach der Arbeit muss ich mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo kleine Tellerchen in passender Größe bekomme. Also welche, die locker ins Glas passen. Und den Teller dann beschweren erscheint mir sicherer.


----------

